# Probiotics questions-just started



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Where do you find are the best place to find probiotic's? Also, what is the acidophilus part of the probiotics? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Acidophilus is the species name of the probiotic bacteria. I've gotten ones that work from any place that sells a wide variety of supplements from pharmacies to supplement stores, to health food type grocery stores.It is about finding the one that works for you.lK.


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

So...I'm currently on a probiotic acidophilus (made by Schiff). If it doesn't seem to be working, other types/brands might? Are they all different?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well there are different species and different strains and sometimes one will work better for a given person than another.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

If you find no improvements from the one you're taking, try one called Primadophilus reuteri made by natures way...it works very well for me, it's priced right and only one/day is needed so a bottle of 90 caps lasts me 3 months...it's also enteric coated so it has guaranteed intestinal release and it doesn't contain added sugar, preserves/additives, dyes, all the un-necessary junk that many of them do contain...it only contains a small amount of potatoe starch for preserving, it must be kept in the fridge though. It also keeps mouth sores and yeast infections at bay, it also helps with lactose intolerance and high cholesterol if you have those issues as well, if not, it's still fine to take (you should take it everyday like any probiotic)..google it for more info.


----------



## SusanMartin (Apr 6, 2007)

You need to take ones with at least 2 Billion bacteria


----------

